
If you never get to read the stuff you save for later – try Abstract - vukasin
https://addabstract.com/
======
dang
Signup pages can't be Show HNs. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Also, please don't do promotional voting on HN. It's against the rules, HN's
software tends to pick it up, and then the accounts involved get penalized
and/or banned.

~~~
vukasin
Fair enough; thanks for just the warning.

------
vukasin
Hi,

We've built a platform that we hope will solve a problem we have — there's so
much awesome stuff to read on the web every day, so many insights and lessons
big and small, but there's only so much time in a day.

Personally I've got something like a 1000 unread items in my Pocket which I'll
probably never read since I'm constantly adding new stuff.

We're in private beta currently and would like to gauge interest for building
out the platform further, so please let us know if this is something that
could provide value by signing up for early access.

The app itself is live, and for now you can follow twitter feeds of abstracted
stories from HN, TechCrunch and some other stuff.

------
srebrni
This reminds me, in part, to a famous project Summly from UK (acquired by
Yahoo). Is there a relationship, because you're also about abstracts and
summaries?

[http://goo.gl/OtMgDN](http://goo.gl/OtMgDN)

------
eniax
I really like the Twitter profiles, definitely saves a lot of time. How do you
plan to scale this service, as the quality of abstracts obviously depends on
high quality contributors? What is in it for them?

~~~
vukasin
Thanks!

At the moment we're focusing on the quality of the abstracts both for Twitter
followers and the beta testers.

If there's enough demand to scale further a crowdsourced model might be a good
way to scale, whereby "abstracters" could benefit from exposure and social
capital it gets them, similar to Quora and other services.

